# Illex vs. Lucky Craft



## erT (20. Februar 2011)

Entschuldigt, falls das Thema schonmal da war. Konnte nichts finden.

Welche relevanten Unterschiede gibt es zwischen den Illex Minnows/Arnaud und den Lucky Craft Pointern?

Habe ein paar Illex und spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein paar Pointer zwischen 78er und 100er zu kaufen.
Die sind ja nochmal ne Ecke teurer, daher soll das gut überlegt sein 
Worin  unterscheiden sich die Baits? Ich finde besonders der 78er Pointer und  der 80er Squadminnow gleichen sich (auf Bildern) wie ein Ei dem anderen.  Der Pointer wird dabei allerdings sogar Crankbait genannt, wogegen bei  Illex immer nur die Bezeichnungen Jerk- oder Twitchbait auftauchen.

Daran anschließend frage ich mich, ob es vergleichbare Gegenstücke zu Illex Chubby und Cherry von LuckyCraft gibt?

Bitte füttert mich 

Grüße


----------



## Lorenz (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



erT schrieb:


> Habe ein paar Illex und spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein paar Pointer zwischen 78er und 100er zu kaufen.
> *Die sind ja nochmal ne Ecke teurer, daher soll das gut überlegt sein*


Sind sie das?
http://stores.ebay.de/I-Love-Hard-B...76785011&_sid=270166761&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322




http://www.luckycraft.com/luckycrafthome/default.htm
Bei youtube gibts Videos zum Laufverhalten etc. ...


----------



## erT (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

mhhh... nagut. Mit den Preisen direkt aus den Staaten hab ich noch nicht verglichen.
Hier kosten sie aber erst ab 18, 19, 20€ wo Illex schon für 15 zu haben sind.

Videos sind schonmal gut...werd ich mal durchsuchen. 
Wichtig sind mir aber vor allem Praxiserfahrungen von Leuten, die beide fischen.

Als Pendant zu Illes Chubby/Cherry kämen laut Homepage ja nur:

Moonsalt
Baby
Flat Mini

In Frage. Wie schlagen die sich denn im Vergleich zu den Illex?


----------



## mxchxhl (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

moin, was mir dazu einfällt ist das die haken von illex sehr schnell anfangen zu rosten und nicht so stabil sind(die nachrüsthaken dagegen von illex sind top!).
die luckycraft sind top! ich bin dann aber doch eher angetan von den daiwa und jackall-wobblern. und nein illex und jackall ist nicht ein und dasselbe!!! letztlich sind die alle gut, das is dann doch mehr oder weniger geschmackssache, und jeder hat da seine vorlieben. aber sei vorsichtig mit dem bestelen in japan und usa, informier dich vorher über versand und evtl. steuern oder zoll, sonst wirds mit pech nachher teurer als hier in deutschland falls der zoll kontrolliert!
mfg


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



michahl schrieb:


> und nein illex und jackall ist nicht ein und dasselbe!!!


 

Wo ist denn der Unterschied?


Jackall ist der Hersteller.
Die Baits werden aber von Jackall, Illex und Lake Police vertrieben.


Jan Peter


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Unterschied?
> 
> 
> Jackall ist der Hersteller.
> ...


 
Auch nicht ganz richtig....
Jackall Brothers sind die Hersteller... das stimmt
Lake Police der Name für den Amerikanischen Verkauf, 
Illex der Name für den Europäischen Markt, hier sind die Franzosen (Sensas SA) die Lieferer für den Fachhandel, in den Staaten macht Jackall den Vertrieb selber...

Zur Frage des TE: es gibt schon unterschiede im Laufverhalten zwischen den LC und LP bzw I Baits.
Es gibt Tage da läuft LC besser, dann wiederum anders herum.
Ich fische meist Illex, habe aber auch einige LC Pointer´s...
Ebenfalls kann ich Micha zustimmen, die Daiwa Premium Lure´s wie z.B der Shiner oder der Doubble Clutch sind ebenfalls sehr zu empfelen und stehen den erstgenannten in nichts nach...

Somit ist es eine reine "Geschmackssache" welchem Hersteller du dein "Herz" schenkst.
Im endeffekt wirst du eh nur die Baits fischen denen du vertraust, oder??
Also ausprobieren ;-)

Greetz


----------



## erT (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Somit ist es eine reine "Geschmackssache" welchem Hersteller du dein "Herz" schenkst.
> Im endeffekt wirst du eh nur die Baits fischen denen du vertraust, oder??
> Also ausprobieren ;-)
> 
> Greetz



Das hast du schön gesagt 
Es geht mir ja auch mehr darum im Vorraus zu wissen, ob sich ein Kauf zusätzlich überhaupt lohnt. Also ob ein Pointer eine Alternative, oder eher eine Ergänzung zum Illex wär.
Gerade weil die Pointer eben bei manchen Händlern auch als Crankbaits verkauft werden, was ja teilweise wieder andere Einsatzmöglichkeiten bedeuten könnte, als bei einem Minnow, der nur aktiv gefischt den vollen Reiz entfaltet.
Ist scheinbar alles nicht so einfach 
Daher bestell ich mir einfach mal 2,3 Stück und probiere etwas rum. 
Sobald Hecht und Zander wieder offen sind hab ich wieder haufenweise neues in der Kiste, wovon vermutlich sowieso wieder nur zwei zum Zug kommen  
Aber wem erzähl ich das


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Genau das wollte ich damit sagen ;-)
Aber hab keine Angst, LC laufen auf jeden Fall sehr geil und sind auch ihr Geld wert...

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## angelpfeife (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich damit sagen ;-)
> Aber hab keine Angst, LC laufen auf jeden Fall sehr geil und sind auch ihr Geld wert...
> 
> Greetz
> ...


...aber nicht die 20- 30€ für die sie bei uns verkauft werden#d.
Zum Glück gibts ja genug Alternativen zu Stollenwerk, Gerlinger und co|supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> ...aber nicht die 20- 30€ für die sie bei uns verkauft werden#d.
> Zum Glück gibts ja genug Alternativen zu Stollenwerk, Gerlinger und co|supergri


 

Also nen Pointer für 30 Tacken??
Der sollte dann aber von Hiro Takahashi Fußbemalt sein bei dem Geld...


----------



## angelpfeife (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Also nen Pointer für 30 Tacken??
> Der sollte dann aber von Hiro Takahashi Fußbemalt sein bei dem Geld...


ok, 30 nicht ganz, aber für den 128er wollen die im ernst 28€, der 100er kostet 25€ und der 65er 22. Oh man, ich will garnicht wissen wie viele da drauf schon reingefallen sind|uhoh:
Aber für nen von Hiro Takahashi Fußbemalten Pointer würde ich wirklich 30€ zahlen - und nochmal 10,- fürs Video dazu:q


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Hallo zusammen,
etwas günstiger gehts, wenn ihr mal nach raubfischfreund googelt, da geht der pointer 100 sp für 18€ raus und der 128er für 25€. Dort habe ich auch schon diverse Male bestellt, lief immer reibungslos! Ist zwar immer noch ne Menge Kohle, aber für einen Arnaud 100 zahl ich bei unserem Händler auch 17 irgendwas. Tut sich da also nicht so viel. 
Petri
Jochen


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Sucht mal die Lucky Crafts in den USA/Japan. Da kann man die Teile schon für unter 10 Euro bekommen. 

Man kann sich natürlich hier auch ausnehmen lassen... 18 - 25 Euro für ein Pointer - spätestens bei solchen Preisen würde ich mich im Netz nach den Preis erkundigen.


----------



## DokSnyder (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Sobald es die 100 und 125er in Dt. auch Versandkostenfrei für 11€ gibt kaufe ich die auch hier.
Ansonsten nehme ich mir halt 5 Tage Zeit und bestelle in Amiland.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Klar, dann lohnt es sich nicht wirklich in den USA zu kaufen (kommt ja noch Versand + ggebenfalls Zoll dazu). Im groben kann man 10 - 12 Euro pro Wobbler bei einer USA Bestellung einplanen. 

Und solange ich hier das zwei-einhalbfache zahlen müsste, kaufe ich da.


----------



## Angelsuchti (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Wie ist denn das mit dem Zoll wenn man in den USA bestellt?
Zum Beispiel bei dem eBay Link, den Lorenz reingestelt hat?
http://stores.ebay.de/I-Love-Hard-B...76785011&_sid=270166761&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Ab 3 LC-Wobbler ist da ja schon kostenloser Versand...


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das mit dem Zoll wenn man in den USA bestellt?
> Zum Beispiel bei dem eBay Link, den Lorenz reingestelt hat?
> http://stores.ebay.de/I-Love-Hard-B...76785011&_sid=270166761&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
> 
> Ab 3 LC-Wobbler ist da ja schon kostenloser Versand...



alles unter 22€ Warenwert bleibt Gebührenfrei
alles unter 150 € Warenwert bleibt Zollfrei, es fällt aber die Märchensteuer an.
Alles ab 150€ Warenwert wird voll verzollt und versteuert: 
3,8% Zoll und 19% MwSt


----------



## Angelsuchti (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Alles klar, danke dir


----------



## Uwe1987 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

@denn_lo

danke, genau diese zahlen hab ich (zufälligerweise) gesucht.

wollte mir die tage auch mal ein paar pointer bestellen. habt ihr noch andere modelle, die ihr unbedingt empfehlen könnt?
ich höre immer nur pointer, pointer, pointer...
(`nen sammy hab ich bereits hier - aber ich bin eigtl. nicht auf der suche nach topwater-ködern...)


----------



## goolgetter (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Ich hatte neulich hier die Lucky Craft´s bestellt.

http://www.spinnerundco.de/wobbler/lucky-craft/jerkbait-minnow-twitchbait/pointer-bfrezze/


----------



## drehteufel (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Ich hatte mir auch schonmal eine beträchtliche Sammlung an Pointern zugelegt, man braucht ja einige farben zur Auswahl. |wavey:War der 78er und ich habe ihn als "Gegenspieler" zum 76er Squirrel gedacht, weil mir die Verarbeitung und auch die Preise (bei US-Import) besser gefallen haben.
Die Aktion des Pointers ist eher weich und rund im vergleich zum Squirrel. Vielleicht auch deshalb hat er alle direkten Duelle gegen den Squirrel verloren, wenn es auf Barsch ging.
Darum habe ich jetzt nur noch Squirrels. 
Aber auf den G-Splash von LC lasse ich nix kommen, ist ein Top-Popper.


----------



## carphunter xd (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Ich mag die illex lieber außerdem sind mir die lucky craft schwerer zu bekommen und noch teurer . Was für mich Ausschlaggebend ist .


----------



## Mr. Gingles (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



carphunter xd schrieb:


> Ich mag die illex lieber außerdem sind mir die lucky craft schwerer zu bekommen und noch teurer . Was für mich Ausschlaggebend ist .



usa? billiger und ebenso gut und ebenso teuer/billig wie hier.


----------



## carphunter xd (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Ja aber das mit dem im ausland bestellen ich trau der ganzen sache noch nicht so ganz (=


----------



## Mr. Gingles (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

funzt super, genau wie in de auch. glaub mir. kein unterschied


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



Mr. Gingles schrieb:


> funzt super, genau wie in de auch. glaub mir. kein unterschied



Doch teilweise sogar schneller.


----------



## Mr. Gingles (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

eben, und ich habe bis dato in china, japan, polen, england und den staaten bestellt und es ist immer alles angekommen. immer betsens. das man manchmal zu zoll fahren muss um die sachen abzuholen ist eben so. aber nie probleme gahabt. und immer günstiger als hier. 

man nuss ja nicht für viel geld bestellen wenn man misstrauisch, wahr ich am anfang auch. ein, zwei sachen bestellen und warten. ankommen tuts mit der selben sicherkeit wie hier auch.


----------



## tyirian (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Gibts für Illex (Jackall) eigentlich auch einen Händler wie i love hard bait?


----------



## stuffelbruns (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Ja gibt es. Schau mal bei SHIMREELS-TACKLE rein.

http://stores.ebay.de/SHIMREELS-TACKLE


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



stuffelbruns schrieb:


> Ja gibt es. Schau mal bei SHIMREELS-TACKLE rein.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.de/SHIMREELS-TACKLE



Genau da habe ich auch bestellt, als die Ware nicht angekommen ist, hat man mich per Mail vertröstet. Habe gewartet, Ware ist aber nicht gekommen, inzwischen war es zu spät für eine Problemlösung über Paypal. Shimreels hat auf alle meine Mail geantwortet: "wir sind hier um dir zu helfen", als Paypal mir mein Geld nicht mehr zurückgegeben hat, hat auch Shimreels nicht mehr auf meine Mail geantwortet, ich bin mit dem Laden fertig, von mir bekommen die kein Geld mehr.

Kauf dann halt eben Lucky Craft in den USA, da gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## kräuterschnaps (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

hat jemand nen tip zu nem guten und zuverlässigen USA shop?


----------



## hechtomat77 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



kräuterschnaps schrieb:


> hat jemand nen tip zu nem guten und zuverlässigen USA shop?



http://stores.ebay.de/I-Love-Hard-Bait

Wenns um Lucky Craft- Köder geht, absolut Top:m
Hab dort schon mehrmals bestellt und keine Probleme gehabt.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## tyirian (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Für illex find ich irgendwie keine Seller......

Da anscheinend "u-see fischer" mit SHIMREELS-TACKLE schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat, bin ich mir nun etwas unsicher bei ihm zu bestellen...


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



tyirian schrieb:


> Für illex find ich irgendwie keine Seller......
> 
> Da anscheinend "u-see fischer" mit SHIMREELS-TACKLE schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat, bin ich mir nun etwas unsicher bei ihm zu bestellen...



Für Illex (Jackall Bros.) war Shimreels auch der einzige Anbieter der interressant war. Das es ein gewisses Risiko ist, Waren aus Vietnam zu kaufen war mir schon klar, die gesamte Komunikation war auch soweit i.O., als dann aber einige Wochen (Monate) verganngen waren, kam keine Antwort mehr weder über Ebay noch über Email oder Paypal.

Wenn mal bei "IloveHardbaits" eine Sendung verlohren geht, schicken die unverzüglich Ersatz, sogar ohne zusätzlich Kosten. Super Shop, dann bekommen die halt mein Geld.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

@alll: Illexbaits : Tackledealershop(der hat sogut wie alles, zum toppreis).
        Luckycraftbaits: Spinnerundco(toppreise, riesenauswahl!!)
Punkt.


----------



## hechtomat77 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



Flussbarsch1 schrieb:


> @alll: Illexbaits : Tackledealershop(der hat sogut wie alles, zum toppreis).
> Luckycraftbaits: Spinnerundco(toppreise, riesenauswahl!!)
> Punkt.


 
Spinnerundco kann mit i love Hardbaits nicht mithalten.
Ist so, Punkt!


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Haben die mehr Wobbler im Angebot? Punkt.

Bei Spinnerundco kommen die Sachen schon am nächsten oder übernächsten Tag, ist so.....Punkt!!!


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Ok, ilovehardbait ist geil, die Farben sind echt cool. Wie lange dauert der Versand? Ich bestelle das nächste mal evtl. dort.


----------



## paule79 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

@ Flussbarsch1


> Ok, ilovehardbait ist geil, die Farben sind echt cool. Wie lange dauert der Versand? Ich bestelle das nächste mal evtl. dort.



Genau kann ich es dir nicht mehr sagen,aber es hat nicht viel länger als eine Woche gedauert.

Ich hatte anfangs Probleme mit dem Pay Pal Konto gehabt,aber auf Mails hat ILove Hardbaits promt geantwortet und es war alles bestens.

Ich kann den Laden nur empfehlen.
Ci@0


----------



## Breamhunter (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



Flussbarsch1 schrieb:


> Ok, ilovehardbait ist geil, die Farben sind echt cool. Wie lange dauert der Versand? Ich bestelle das nächste mal evtl. dort.



Ich habe schon öfters dort bestellt. Die Köder gehen definitiv noch am gleichen Tag raus. Wenn es länger dauert liegt das meist am Zoll. Länger als 10 Tage hat es aber noch nie gedauert.
Tip: Gleich 3 Stck. bestellen. Spart versandkosten


----------



## tyirian (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Ich habe nun gestern 3 Lucky Craft Wobbler bei ilovehardbait bestellt. Meine 2 Bestellung dort. Die erste verlief reibungslos.

Der Preis von ca. 10,5€ für nen LUCKY CRAFT Pointer 65 ist einfach unschlagbar!


----------



## Jamdoumo (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Genau da habe ich auch bestellt, als die Ware nicht angekommen ist, hat man mich per Mail vertröstet. Habe gewartet, Ware ist aber nicht gekommen, inzwischen war es zu spät für eine Problemlösung über Paypal. Shimreels hat auf alle meine Mail geantwortet: &quot;wir sind hier um dir zu helfen&quot;, als Paypal mir mein Geld nicht mehr zurückgegeben hat, hat auch Shimreels nicht mehr auf meine Mail geantwortet, ich bin mit dem Laden fertig, von mir bekommen die kein Geld mehr.
> 
> Kauf dann halt eben Lucky Craft in den USA, da gibt es keine Probleme.


 
Ich habe dort letzte Woche auch bestellt. Werde berichten wie es gelaufen ist!


----------



## MatSa (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Hallo,
ich hatte am 5.9. meine erste Bestellung bei Ilovehardbait aufgegeben, diese wurde am 6.9. verschickt. Leider habe ich bis heute noch nichts erhalten. Habe dann am 7.10. denen eine Nachricht geschickt, die dann einen Tag später mit: "We'll reship the items via USPS First Class Mail International tomorrow." beantwortet wurde.
Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die Sendung zu verfolgen ?

Matthias


----------



## Pfiffikuss (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



MatSa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte am 5.9. meine erste Bestellung bei Ilovehardbait aufgegeben, diese wurde am 6.9. verschickt. Leider habe ich bis heute noch nichts erhalten. Habe dann am 7.10. denen eine Nachricht geschickt, die dann einen Tag später mit: "We'll reship the items via USPS First Class Mail International tomorrow." beantwortet wurde.
> Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die Sendung zu verfolgen ?
> 
> Matthias



Soweit ich weiss leider nein.Mach Dir aber keinen Kopf die Hardbaits sind spätestens in 3 Wochen bei Dir!


----------



## Tommy252 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

Mach dir keine Sorgen wegen der Lieferung, dass dauert halt. ILH sitzt ja in Californien, das ist ein ziemlich langer Weg bis nach DE und dann kommt auch noch der Zoll. Ich rechne immer mit 6 Wochen Lieferzeit. Wenn mal eine Lieferung verloren geht, musst du nur ne kurze E-Mail an ILH schreiben und du bekommst ne Ersatzlieferung. ILH ist wirklich Kundenfreundlich.


----------



## Lorenz (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



MatSa schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die Sendung zu verfolgen ?



Natürlich!
Aber die will kaum einer bezahlen*.

(*in Form von einer teureren Versandvariante mit Tracking)


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich habe dort letzte Woche auch bestellt. Werde berichten wie es gelaufen ist!


 

Update:

Hat wunderbar bei Shimreels geklappt. Wobbler kamen gestern an.


----------



## nitronic88 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

ich persönlich habe mit den Pointern die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der LAck nicht der beste ist,,... nach 2 hechten sieht mein Firetiger schon aus wie ein Wrack...

Wem geht es genau so?


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



nitronic88 schrieb:


> ich persönlich habe mit den Pointern die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der LAck nicht der beste ist,,... nach 2 hechten sieht mein Firetiger schon aus wie ein Wrack...
> 
> Wem geht es genau so?



Mir so halb. Am Bach ist der 48er sp pointervom aufprallen auf die Steine ein wenig .....sagen wir verletzt. Das ist aber halb so wild, und den Fischen wirds wohl egal sein.....hoffe ich|supergri


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

ich bestelle die poninter in deutschland,mir ist die warterei einfach zu lange .

die preise sind top für deutschland,und ich habs sie gleich 

http://www.buchelt-brothers.de/kunstkoder/wobbler.html?p=2


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*

@carphunter2401: Das sehe ich auch so. Ich bestelle sie ja bei Spinnerundco, und das geht seeeehr schnell. Und die Preise sind in Deutschland unschlagbar.


----------



## MatSa (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Illex vs. Lucky Craft*



> Hallo,
> ich hatte am 5.9. meine erste Bestellung bei Ilovehardbait aufgegeben, diese wurde am 6.9. verschickt. Leider habe ich bis heute noch nichts erhalten. Habe dann am 7.10. denen eine Nachricht geschickt, die dann einen Tag später mit: "We'll reship the items via USPS First Class Mail International tomorrow." beantwortet wurde.
> Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die Sendung zu verfolgen ?
> 
> Matthias


 
Heute hat mir die Post den Umschlag von IloveHardbait überreicht - endlich :m

Gruß
Matthias


----------

